# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Change cell background color based on another cells background color

## Queo

Hi guys. Quick question,

is there anyway to change a cell background color based on another cell background being a particular color?

I have a row with conditioning format that changes the background color based on a specific text.
I would like to add a cell at the end of each row that would change, say, green if all other cells background on that row were green.

Is this possible?

----------


## Fotis1991

Hi



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```



Should works in CF rules.

----------


## Queo

The thing is that 

=countif(your range;*your text)*=the number of cells in your range

is not text. The condition is for that specific cell range being the color green

----------


## Fotis1991

You said that it is text. Not me.





> ...I have a row with conditioning format that changes the background color *based on a specific text.*



Attach a sample workbook.  Make sure there is just enough data to demonstrate your need.  Include a BEFORE sheet and an AFTER sheet in the workbook if needed to show the process you're trying to complete or automate.  Make sure your desired results are shown, mock them up manually if necessary.  

Remember to desensitize the data.

Click on GO ADVANCED and use the paperclip icon to open the upload window.

View Pic

----------


## romperstomper

Is it the same text condition in each column? If so, you'd use the COUNTIF approach and test if the result equals the number of columns in question. If not, you'd need something like:
=AND(A1="text1",B1="text2",C1="text3")
with a specific check for each column. You can't base it purely off the CF colour of the other columns in the row.

----------

